# Diamondback Response . Hooded Strong Box 6061 [UPGRADES]



## DJAY629 (Jun 2, 2018)

Just recieved a bike from a :thumbsup:friend. Been riding it for a little while but was wondering how to know which or where to get up grades for my bike and what price range would be expected for em.. Any help would be great .. I try to ride daily...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the guys will need a bit more info than that.

What parts are you wanting to upgrade, and maybe why?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJAY629 (Jun 2, 2018)

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=3034055

This is as it came .. I would like to upgrade the rims and brakes w/ rotors if possible.. And the the gearing for and easier ride for long distance if its cost friendly... And any other parts you could sugguest.


----------



## DJAY629 (Jun 2, 2018)

´´´


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

To use disc brakes you would want the mounting points for them on the fork, and rear triangle of the frame. I can't tell if that frame has them, but if built on v-brakes it may not.

You can technically use adapters, but I can't speak to how safe or effective that would be. You'd still need to buy new brakes, rotors, and pay to have them installed if you're not able to yourself. I don't think this is a cost-effective proposition, and again probably not technically possible anyway.

Re gearing, in terms of upgrades, riders are either looking for more range (more speed, more climbing), or to drop a bit of weight and complexity by moving to a 1X setup (single ring up front, but a tradeoff). If you can elaborate on the gearing issues you're finding, we might be able to recommend something. Also, I don't know what you have currently as the link didn't show anything.


----------



## DJAY629 (Jun 2, 2018)

*2009 DiamondBack Response*

I Can get a better front pic if need be... I work @ a rim shop so i can possibly do most installs if I took the time. Where should i get the rims and brake conversion from..? Quality parts no b.s. but not competition:nono: level either..


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks like you have the tabs on the rear triangle for mounting - which is good - but I can't tell if they are older school "IS" style, or the current "post mount". Here's the description of both:
https://www.bikeman.com/bicycle-rep...8-51mm-international-standard-74mm-post-mount

If post mount, you can use any brakes out there. I'd recommend mid-level Shimano.

You require a wheelset that accommodates rotors - there will be 6 holes (ISO), or Shimano's own "centerlock", which would be similar to high-end auto rims (racing) that only use a single, large bolt. I can't see if your current wheelset supports rotors, but if not, you'll need a brakeset, and new wheels.

For the gearing, if you have a cassette and freehub (I believe that's what you have), you can likely add another cassette with more range, but you then need a shifter and rear derailleur that can accommodate them. So more parts there.

TBH, I wouldn't invest in that bike, unless you are fairly certain you'll upgrade the frame in future, and you can move most bits. Otherwise, I'd tune it up, and ride as-is.


----------

